# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Qui peut archiver ?

## ChatouPension

Bonjour,

Je me posais la question de comment sont archivés les posts ?

la personne qui créé le post peut l'archiver ?
les modos le font ils encore ? Ou est ce le robot qui faute de retour archive au bout de x temps ?
et pour les rubriques où il n'y a pas le robot est ce les modos ?
est ce qu'il y a aussi des archives quand une personne alerte un modo si l'animal a été adopté mais que la personne n'a pas classé son post ?

----------


## P'tite souris

En ce qui concerne les annonces d'adoption, les modos et l'auteur de l'annonce peut la classer en archives. 

Il arrive qu'on archive une annonce, et qu'un membre nous apprend que l'animal est toujours à l'adoption, ou adopter, à ce moment là, on redéplace le sujet. 

L'auteur de l'annonce, peut, d'ailleurs, replacer lui même une annonce archivée dans la rubrique adoption. 

En ce qui concerne les autres rubriques, l'archivage est manuel et fait uniquement par les modos.

----------


## ChatouPension

Merci

----------

